# Thought this was solved



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my story: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/34864-i-think-shes-getting.html

So it's been about a month now and I have started to notice that when she is ready to have sex she initates that we drink, which I don't mind, but have noticed that this is the only time we have sex. I'm starting to think that she needs to be drunk to open up sexually or to enjoy sex at all. Since the discussion of our sex life and her opening up sexually and sharing with me what she likes we have had sex 10x's in 2 weeks all while we were drunk never while being sober. I was ever on vacation during Thanksgiving week and she told me that the drinking and sex was just a thing to relax her for sex, which I like to drink, but that this couldn't be a all the time thing, which I agreed. Is this something I need to just wait out or take charge and put off drinking at all to see what happens?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It gets old...and degrading thinking that your partner "has to get drunk to enjoy you" .... ick. BTDT. Of course, that is probably not actually what is going on with them. It's not you.... it's them. But that doesn't fix it.

I'd not drink with her... for now anyway. Occasionally is different. I'd tell her to go ahead, but that you want to be ALL THERE when it's time for fun!


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> It gets old...and degrading thinking that your partner "has to get drunk to enjoy you" .... ick. BTDT. Of course, that is probably not actually what is going on with them. It's not you.... it's them. But that doesn't fix it.
> 
> I'd not drink with her... for now anyway. Occasionally is different. I'd tell her to go ahead, but that you want to be ALL THERE when it's time for fun!


Usually the drinking is a mutual thing and if I don't drink with her then she choose's not to or she drinks and talks on the phone.


----------



## mrspink (Oct 17, 2011)

i think over time the drinking will slow but the sex will stay strong. She just has to get used to it all and not be shy when sober.


----------

